# Hello New to the artistforum, here is my first oil



## GCMGD (Jan 19, 2013)

here is my first oil painting feedback would be great

more of my design work can be seen http://grantmilne.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Grant, good to have you at the forums. You link to the graphic work is really great stuff, really like the BE Collective design. Your oil painting has some really great paint strokes going on, love the textures. The only thing that is amiss is the eyes are a bit to small in proportion for the size of the face, the rest looks rather nice. I like the Youtube video of the homeless water color piece you have on your blog.

Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## paintingwithmarc (Jan 20, 2013)

It's good! I'd love to see who the painting was based on to have something to compare it with. Looks like a great start with oils if you ask me.


----------

